# Нестабильность с2 и лесенка с3 с4 (функциональные снимки)



## netminion (13 Авг 2011)

Добрый день уважемые специалисты
Прошу совета по поводу "нестабильности" с2
есть она вообще или нет. в заключении написано - "с2 кпереди на 2мм не изменяющееся при проведении функциональных проб"
На сколько я знаю при "истинной нестабильности" помогает только операция. а в данном случае могу я просто укрепить мышцы шеи?

и еще про лестничное смещение с3, с4 до 1мм
насколько это опасно
Может ли быть связана ВСД с подобной нестабильностью?
делал уздг - все в норме.

Заранее благодарен, Роман


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Авг 2011)

Снимки характерны для худощавого, астенического  телосложения. Не сидите сутками за столом (компом), ничего устранять не надо, больше двигайтесь.


----------

